# dupe for cleanse off oil



## eye_pr0mise (Jun 18, 2009)

im looking for a drugstore brand to replace cleanse off oil..im almost to the end of my bottle and was wondering if theres something like it for a cheaper price...


----------



## dmcgeo (Mar 8, 2010)

Look into the oil cleasing method. I mix 50% caster oil, 50% virgin olive oil in an airless pump. Others replace olive oil with sunflower oil. Either way, I have had great results with it removing my make up and it is wonderful for my skin!!! I was skeptical but figured it was worth a short. I've been doing this for about a month now and I didn't have my hormonal breakouts, my skin is more balanced. If you aren't up for trying this, my mom used to use DHC's oil cleanser and loved it. I used it a few times and liked it as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 8, 2010)

I have not been able to find a pre-made cleansing oil at the drugstore, I have looked for this as well.  I do love DHC's Deep Cleansing Oil, but it's not a drugstore product.


----------



## widdershins (Mar 9, 2010)

This isn't a drugstore rec, but I love using this:

Datura Slick! - Villainess

It washes off pretty clean...definitely works!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

I was using Dermalogica's cleansing oil (obviously not drugstore, sorry!) but now I use just any kind of oil followed by a baby wipe or warm facewasher. Right now I'm using Rice bran oil but I've found any kind of edible oil works great.


----------

